# gpm error im bootscript

## keinname

Hallo

ich habe gpm-1.20 installiert, dann: rc-update add gpm und zuletzt neu geboot

Aber nach dem Starten wird gegen Ende diese Meldung angezeigt: ERROR:"/mnt/.init.d/softscripts/gpm" has syntax errors in it;not executing...

Schau ich mir das Script an sehe ich nur Böhmische Wälder 

Start ich gpm -m /dev/psaux -t ps2  ist aber alles in Ordnung

Kann da drausen mir jemand helfen?

----------

## Marvin-X

 *keinname wrote:*   

> Schau ich mir das Script an sehe ich nur Böhmische Wälder Start ich gpm -m /dev/psaux -t ps2  ist aber alles in Ordnung
> 
> Kann da drausen mir jemand helfen?

 

Hast Du /etc/conf.d/gpm bearbeitet?

Schreib mal was Du für eine Maus hast.

----------

## keinname

/etc/conf.d/gpm ist auf meine Maus eingestellt: /dev/psaux , ps2

Mein Trackball ist von Logitech und hat schon bei SuSE mit den Einstellungen gelaufen..Das sollte es nicht sein.

----------

